# Duchess



## artemisa (Mar 27, 2004)

My brother's kitten, she's 2 months old 

She's supposed to be a Siamese, but isn't she too hairy for that?










This morning after the kids "played" with her :?


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

She is a cutie! Any more pictures of her?

Peace,
Mike


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

what a beauty!!


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

so cute!!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Did he get her from a breeder?


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Hmmmm Looks a lil more like a ragdoll or birman to me....

Maybe it's just her kitten coat that looks really fluffy though 

Beautiful pics

Hayley x x


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Her head doesnt have the siamese shape either.
Even then she is still very beautiful!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

OOOOOOOOOOHH!!! Siamese!!! She is absolutely a _doll_!! Man, I'm such a sucker for Siamese cats. Her hair does look a little long, but she looks the right shape for a traditional siamese.


----------



## Kelly_ann (Aug 5, 2003)

She very beautiful kitten! To me, she is all Siamese. She has the blue eyes and the color of the fur match the Siamese.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Kelly_ann said:


> She very beautiful kitten! To me, she is all Siamese. She has the blue eyes and the color of the fur match the Siamese.


Right -- but lots of cats come in seal point, which makes it hard sometimes.  

For example, here are some Balinese kittens:









And here is a ragdoll kitten. 









See how it's a tough call?  And the kitty in this thread doesn't have a wedge-shaped head -- but maybe it's a traditional with a very fuzzy kitten coat?


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a beautiful kitten!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

She's a darling, but I doubt she's a siamese kitten.

Here's how our siamese kittens look like at age 10 weeks:









Compare the ears and the amount of fur. I think your kitty is a look-a-like to a Ragdoll or similar. Or she's a mixed breed, and you'll get the best of several breed's.


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Oh my god!!!!! Who cares what she is, she's beautiful!!!!! Her face is absolutely gorgeous......*sigh*


----------



## artemisa (Mar 27, 2004)

Aren't there two 'types' of Siamese? Those in the pic Cyberpet showed us and then the other type. It's confussing :? 

I'm in Venezuela and there aren't many cat breeders here. In fact I think you can only get Persians, Siamese and Maine ****. The guy that sold it to them... not sure if he was a breeder but he did say they were pure bred. There were another two kittens that weren't as hairy, but they chose her 'cause she was the sweetest  He told them that it just 'kitten coat' whatever that is :? We're no experts, but maybe it's just that. She does look cute all fluffy like that.

It's funny 'cause my sister in law was looking desperately for a short-hair, how ironic that she got this one. Maybe she'll change a bit with time. I haven't got anymore pictures, those were the ones my brother sent... I'll make sure to post them if I get new ones though.

Thanks a lot for the comments.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

You're right Artemisa -- there *are* two types of Siamese. Cyberpet's Siamese cats are obviously the "new" wedge-shaped head Siamese. There is also a traditional, classic, or applehead Siamese, which has the head shape that is the same as your brother's cat. And only the "new" wedge-shaped headed siamese have those huge ears. The wedge-shaped head is a new thing -- about 50 years ago the Siamese cat didn't look like that. Anyway -- it *is* possible that this kitten just has a really fuzzy kitten coat. I guess you'll just have to wait and see if she grows into her coat. She's a beautiful little sweetheart regardless.  If she is longhaired, then that doesn't mean she's not purebred -- so don't think that your brother got ripped off. Balinese is simply a Siamese with a long coat. Some Siamese carry the gene and it comes out -- that's all it is. Just like Somalis and Abbysinians. She's adorable whatever she is.

PS -- I never realized you were from Venezuela. I have a friend who is from Caracas.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Whatever her bloodlines, she is truly gorgeous!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

How cute!! I want a Siamese too. It's definitely not the new wedgehead Siamese, this one looks like the traditional one with the fur of a ragdoll. So cute :lol:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Hey, my kittens are cute! 

I found this page that could maybe shed some light on the development of the Siamese. 

http://www.siamesekittens.com/

This page has some nice old photo's from a looong time ago:
http://www.siamesekittens.com/hist1.html

But like I said, the kitten is cute, regardless of what breed. The blue eyes sure proves there's some very regal blood in it's veins.

AND MY KITTENS ARE CUTE!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

CyberPet said:


> AND MY KITTENS ARE CUTE!


Of course they are! I have to say that I have never seen a kitten I didn't think was cute. Great blink, btw! It's amazing how little (if at all) the traditional siamese has changed. It's wonderful when it's possible to keep a breed so true to the original -- I wonder why the wedge-head is so favorable now? It's just one of those curiosities I'll always have, same with persians.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Just pulling your leg a bit... I hope you got that part. 

Yes, to me a Siamese has always had that very triangular shaped head and not the apple shaped head. But both variations looks great! Actually, now it seems to be a few different types of the triangular shaped head siamese too, according to "standard" their legs should be spagetti thin, but now it's becoming more and more popular that their legs become more sturdy. So the development in the breed is probably constantly changing.... which is fun!

And when it comes to breeding, why breed a cat that's naked or a dog that's naked? Some breeding ideas seem very weird! But I can't help think they are cute, with our without a thick coat.


----------



## artemisa (Mar 27, 2004)

Interesting there are two types. Thanks for all the comments on this, we'll have to see how she develops. But it really isn't important, just something my sis in law was wondering 'cause they payed quite a bit of cash for a siamese. I personally like strays  :lol: 

ForJazz, I live in Caracas. What a coincidence


----------

